

Expense-A-Steak: Expense Report Generator - mshafrir
http://expenseasteak.com/

======
onewland
The way they do the degradations is great.

Also, the book store receipt has listed as a purchase "Sunday is the New
Monday and Other Tips for Giving 111% at Work"

------
pavel_lishin
<http://grab.by/2unF>

I think I'd rather explain the steak than 37 compressed air bottles.

I'm also surprised you can't enter your own credit card number's last four
digits.

------
jsm386
FWIW, though it came later, I think Smith and Wollensky's Steak For Stock
program is cleverer. Enter the ticker of the stock you just got in lieu of a
cash bonus and based on the previous closing price it will tell you what you
can get.

Try it: <http://www.steakforstock.com/>

eg - GS (Goldman) - 1 Sirloin, 1 Porterhouse, Shrimp Cocktail C (City) - 1/2
Order Creamed Spinach

Read about it: <http://adage.com/adages/post?article_id=141902>

~~~
mshafrir
GOOG: $539.32 1 Double Sirloin 1 Porterhouse 1 14 oz. Lobster Tail 1 NY
Sirloin 1 Filet Oscar Style Prime Rib of Beef American Lamb Chops 1 Halibut
S&W Lobster Cocktail Sauteed Spinach Mixed Green Salad Soup Du Jour Baked
Potato

~~~
hop
BRK-A: $114105 2 Double Sirloins 1 Porthouse 2 14 oz. Cold Lobster Tails 1 NY
Cut Sirloin 1 Dover Sole Meuniere 1 Cajun Marinated Rib Steak 1 Colorado Rib
Steak 1 Sirloin 1 Sliced Steak Wollensky 1 Filet Oscar Style 1 Roasted Veal
Chop 1 Filet Mignon w/ Roquefort 1 King Salmon 1 Red Snapper S&W Lobster
Cocktail Shrimp Cocktail Creamed Spinach Asparagus Vinaigrette Wild Mushrooms
Wollensky's Famous Split Pea Soup Onion Rings Broccoli 2 Baked Potatoes
Dessert

~~~
slioslat
how about this; you give me the share and I'll treat you 2 of everything on
this list?

------
rmorrison
I put in $10,000.00, and it came back w/ receipts for ~$4500 in yellow toner
and ~$3500 in Air-In-A-Can.

How would one defend this during an audit? "We had a company wide chicken-
colored, jet paper airplane contest. The paper we already had on hand, we just
needed to pickup the coloring and the jets"

------
illumin8
Hilarious... although I think I would get a few questions about why I needed
12 toner cartridges and a laser printer.

------
clarkcw1
At first i thought this was pretty awesome, but it doesn't change any dates
and basically bundles everything into laser print cartridges. It should at
least change the dates on the receipts. A- idea, C+ execution. Another 2 hours
of coding would have made all the difference.

~~~
mncaudill
Wow, a little harsh for a funny little app, don't you think?

~~~
RyanMcGreal
Internet humour is Serious Business.

------
sethg
In related news, a NYC Councilman, recently indicted for corruption, is
alleged to have taken a $7 receipt for a soda and bagel sandwich, doctored it
to look like a $177 receipt, and submitted it for reimbursement. This was part
of his technique to siphon money out of a political club that he controlled
(bribe money was allegedly disguised as donations to the club) into his
pockets.

Maybe he should have gone for the fake toner and compressed-air receipts
instead.

[http://tpmmuckraker.talkingpointsmemo.com/2010/02/ny_council...](http://tpmmuckraker.talkingpointsmemo.com/2010/02/ny_councilman_allegedly_doctored_receipt_to_get_17.php?ref=fpblg)

------
nihaar
wow! this is genius. would have definitely come in handy during my consulting
days instead of fishing around for blank cab service receipts. brilliant
marketing gimmick as well.

------
prawn
As soon as I start entering a number, up pops Firefox's Quick Find in the
status bar. Anyone else get that?

~~~
javaru
Yes, I have Quick Find set up to turn on as soon as I start typing though. The
input isn't being captured by a normal textbox so it's triggered.

------
w3matter
Hilarious and totally credible!

